# I want stockier legs



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

I want to build up leg muscle. 

Something like hers:




I go to the gym once to twice a week with various machines. What should I focus on?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jun 16, 2022)

post feet first


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jun 16, 2022)

A true rebel against the system


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm serious. I want better legs.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm serious. I want better legs.


Run. Uphill. A lot.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

Some JERK said:


> Run. Uphill. A lot.


Call the police then. Uphill, not flat ground?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Jun 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm serious. I want better legs.


can't give true and honest advice without seeing feet first


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

I posted her legs as a base of what I want to achieve. I don't know anybody else with stockier legs. 

So running helps with legs?


----------



## byuu (Jun 16, 2022)

I knew that old Hollywood celeb obsession would lead to you trooning out.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 16, 2022)

Are those legs really that stocky, or is she just thin?
All I know is that dancers usually have some of the strongest legs around; you ever seen brazilian dancers? Or even gypsy dancers? They have legs and asses like they could legpress a fucking car. Pretty hot.

I think I've already made my skepticism of the ideas of gyms known around here; my opinion is that if you really want fit legs like that you're going to be a lot more likely to get them doing dance or going on walks/hikes through difficult terrain.
In the gym I guess just kind of do the elliptical and squats? You could keep free weights at home and do stuff like squat thrusts and toe lifts (I think that's what they're called), you could do a lot of stuff without a gaym (that was a typo but I'm keeping it, since gyms are for homosexual men).
Still, I'm willing to bet if you took some dance classes or did some hiking you'd get better overall exercise and enjoy yourself more.

*Disclaimer*: user uberpenguin is not a fitness expert and nothing contained in this post should be taken as professional advice.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> I think I've already made my skepticism of the ideas of gyms known around here; my opinion is that if you really want fit legs like that they're going to be a lot more likely to get them taking doing dance or going on walks/hikes through difficult terrain.
> In the gym I guess just kind of do the eliptical and squats?


I assume gyms aren't all they're cracked up to he because of COVID or membership fees? I'm hesitant about gyms as I am not the strongest person out there.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 16, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> So running helps with legs?



Yes.


----------



## Spud (Jun 16, 2022)

Eat more and start sprinting, Squats, Deadlifts and calf raises and you'll be on your way. Make those silver screen starlets proud, I know you can

Edit: Also get Barefoot shoes, most modern sneakers elevate your feet to an unnatural and awkward posture which will reduce your gains


----------



## TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken (Jun 16, 2022)

Ride a bike, real or exercise it doesn't matter.
Stair machines are good too.
Take some before pics and check back in a few months and see how you are doing.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken said:


> Ride a bike, real or exercise it doesn't matter.
> Stair machines are good too.
> Take some before pics and check back in a few months and see how you are doing.


I don't know if I'll last long enough to show my progress here.


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 16, 2022)

Take the bikepill.

It's only gay if you shave your legs.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jun 16, 2022)

If you're a gym-goer, I suggest the following three exercises: *Deadlifts, Squats *and *Calf Raises.*
These are free-weight exercises; done with barbells and dumbbells. This might seem scary but there is absolutely nothing to fear. 
Free weights are even superior in some aspects: it allows everyone to do them slightly differently; so the movement better fits their body proportions and range-of-motion. It also trains various minor stabilizing muscles; which leads to a better overall physique.

The deadlift is one of the core exercises of any serious workout program. It is the king of lifts and I suggest anyone do them.


It's a man on the image but the deadlift works the same muscles w/ women. The two major muscle groups that are trained are your back and upper legs. Training your back is great; it will improve your posture and overall balance. It also trains the glutes and hamstrings, leading to a tight booty (Which is part of the goal I assume)

The squat is an important booty-builder as well. 




It focuses on the quadriceps and glutes, leading to well-formed thighs. It also helps to train your balance with something heavy weighing you down, which can be helpful in the future.

The calf raise is a minor exercise, but as the name suggests focuses wholly on the calves




Doing these will give more shape to them as well as improve your walking and running.

I'd suggest doing squats/deadlifts every other workout, and calf raises every workout. Larger muscles (quadriceps, glutes) need more recovery time than smaller muscles (calves).

For weight you should pick something you're comfortable with, but is challenging. Start with just the bar and work your way up from there. 

Sets&rep ranges I would suggest 3x5 (three sets of five reps) for the squat and deadlift and 5x5 or 3x8 for the calf raise. This is because squats and deadlifts are tiring exercises.

For workout clothes: anything you're comfortable in and something that won't rip when you squat down. Shoes should be as flat as possible. If you use sport shoes with a gel sole you'll destroy it. All-stars are generally regarded as good deadlift/squat shoes for the beginner. If it's allowed barefoot/only socks is great as well. 

Make sure to memorize the technique and keep an eye out for the mirrors (which should be there) to check your form. Form>>>> weight so if something is too heavy to keep correct form and technique, deload. Generally, gymbros are pretty friendly and willing to do a form check. Hiring a personal trainer or taking someone you trust and knows what (s)he's doing is an option as well. 

Happy lifting!


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jun 16, 2022)

Start with your own body weight, learn good form, and the rest will follow:

Start here; https://youtu.be/aCa8R9II8F0

Alt: https://youtu.be/UKM_3T2-Huc


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 16, 2022)

I was just learning deadlifts and squats. They started me light up to 20 pounds on the deadlifts. Squats I did 20 lb. dumbbells, 5 reps of 10.

Your footing is important with deadlifts. Your back can and will wear out if you're not holding it properly. Shoulder length.


----------



## TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken (Jun 16, 2022)

I doubt you would want to post pics here.
I thought they would be useful for your own sake.
See if what you are doing is working.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 16, 2022)

Start a workout, after you warm up, with a leg curl and go ham on the last set. Then a basic squat or leg pressing movement, more then 5 reps but around 16 or so your other muscles will get tired before your quads. After that you should be feeling good and juicy, so you can handle more stretching exercises like a leg extension, not too many sets but just focus on a very deep burn and high reps. Same for hamstrings, a nice romainian deadlift stretches those out nice, lower reps but perfect form. You can stop there, but if you’re real crazy the hack squat machine will torch you’re already tired quads, and because you’re tired lighter weights but full range of motion.
That’ll force them fuckers to grow.
For calves, do three hard and heavy sets, maybe a dropset on the last set, four or five times a week. They really grow from a deep stretch, under heavy load, and frequency. Not volume, frequency.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 16, 2022)

I was gonna tell you to go to the gym and apply to be a weightlifter, legs first but those gams? My only advice is tanning, moisture and dancing.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Jun 16, 2022)

Do what every other fitthot does these days and go to the gym and do only squats and sumo deadlifts.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 16, 2022)

You're not a woman


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 16, 2022)

Unironically ride a bike. I used to have nice legs from me riding my bike a ton (especially being a retard who didn't understand how gears worked, so I always used the lowest/highest? gear, so, more resistance) before I lost all my gainz. ):


----------



## 3MMA (Jun 16, 2022)

Don’t neglect working on hip flexors, it’ll help your lower core, sense of balance, and aid leg strength. Leg presses are great, be sure to keep those in your rotation, too.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 16, 2022)

Go up stairs and hills.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 16, 2022)

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/4a05a960-f0c4-44a9-8c79-80193a81f45c


----------



## BaconBoobs (Jun 17, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> I'm serious. I want better legs.


Your fucking weird but still weighted squats. Just get a cheap ass dumbell or medicine ball for the weight. 30 of them 5 days a week with a regular walk around the block will help with that but make sure your days off are inbetween workout days for MAX GAINS.

*I got fucking ninjad by a gym bro.


----------



## NoReturn (Jun 17, 2022)

Stairmaster, babyyy.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jun 17, 2022)

My calves and thighs got huge from being a fat ass and walking everywhere as a kid.

So wear a weighted vest all the time.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jun 21, 2022)

I press 350 easily, but women have stronger leg muscles than men because biology.  I got mine cycling up hills in San Francisco as well as dance.

You will never be a woman with sexy legs.


----------

